# Anyone got a really old horse that needs a new home?



## JuliaH (Nov 12, 2011)

We are looking for a companion horse to a really old horse and prefer old healthy horse that needs a place to go. Can be 20+. Will have good life in huge pasture, all the care it needs and plenty to eat! No riding, just a life of leisure. Needs to be delivered to Barnesville. Let me know what you have. Just needs to be in relatively good health and not a youngster 

Julia


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 12, 2011)

JuliaH said:


> We are looking for a companion horse to a really old horse and prefer old healthy horse that needs a place to go. Can be 20+. Will have good life in huge pasture, all the care it needs and plenty to eat! No riding, just a life of leisure. Needs to be delivered to Barnesville. Let me know what you have. Just needs to be in relatively good health and not a youngster
> 
> Julia



There was an old mare a few months back on here neading a home . Not sure what the outcome was!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 12, 2011)

I may know of one. Let me check.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too, but maybe they will see this thread...



shakey gizzard said:


> There was an old mare a few months back on here neading a home . Not sure what the outcome was!


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 12, 2011)

Super! Let me know 



GA DAWG said:


> I may know of one. Let me check.


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 15, 2011)

Contact Lori at Sunkissed Acres - http://www.sunkissedacres.com 

She had some folks drop off older fellas looking for companion homes, and many of them are Arabians.  Tell her Shelby sent you, and that I can vouch for your farm/care of your animals as well.  

I am PMing you her phone number.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks. If these horses are released to the new owner that might work but I am not interested in a rescue that is going to constantly look over anyone's shoulder. I will call her, and thanks for the PM


----------



## rip18 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've got a lead for you, JuliaH.  A couple I know has taken in several horses just like you describe, but the husband has been in the hospital for a while, and the wife needs to reduce her load a bit.  I'll let you know whether it pans out or not.


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 15, 2011)

JuliaH said:


> Thanks. If these horses are released to the new owner that might work but I am not interested in a rescue that is going to constantly look over anyone's shoulder. I will call her, and thanks for the PM



They're not that type of rescue.  I am sure with the right circumstances, the older fellas would be released with the agreement that if they should need to leave they be returned.  

I already gave her the head's up   She is very excited.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 15, 2011)

Check into it rip.... that horse will be treated like royalty!  Let me know and we can possibly work this out 

Julia



rip18 said:


> I've got a lead for you, JuliaH. A couple I know has taken in several horses just like you describe, but the husband has been in the hospital for a while, and the wife needs to reduce her load a bit. I'll let you know whether it pans out or not.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 18, 2011)

I sent an e-mail, but go no response.  I'll see them next week, and will get an answer one way or the other...


----------



## rip18 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ears must have burned...  Got a response.  

They aren't going to permanently reduce their herd, though they are "loaning" some out to nearby places, and GA is too far.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that has answered. I believe Mrs. Joan has found her new horse. I will update in a day or two when I finish this field trial and am sure about the new old horse 

Julia


----------



## bassfishga (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, how did it work out did you find your horse?


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 29, 2011)

It worked great!  The horse was delivered Friday and will have a wonderful home!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 29, 2011)

JuliaH said:


> It worked great!  The horse was delivered Friday and will have a wonderful home!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 2, 2011)

JuliaH said:


> It worked great!  The horse was delivered Friday and will have a wonderful home!



Yeah!  I'm glad!


----------



## K9SAR (Dec 3, 2011)

I know that the owner of the mare is incredibly grateful for Mrs. Joan as well  I just got a brief e-mail message in my inbox the other night thanking us, again, for helping you guys out. Yay for golden oldies!


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay for the golden oldies and those few people who will give them the retirement of a lifetime!  That mare is being cared for as if she were Secretariat or something 

People like Mrs. Joan are hard to find, but she is wonderful  

Julia




K9SAR said:


> I know that the owner of the mare is incredibly grateful for Mrs. Joan as well  I just got a brief e-mail message in my inbox the other night thanking us, again, for helping you guys out. Yay for golden oldies!


----------

